# My first M9/92



## tpdoff (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys, I, within the last month have purchased a M9A1. I traded my M&P 9 for it. I have been wanting my own M9 since I was in the Army and now I have one, not the same M9 as I shot as the ones I had in the MP's was a standard M9. 

I shot it for the first time and put a few hundred rounds though it in one session. Not one failure to report and the gun was a pleasure to shoot and very accurate. I don't remember my M9 while I was an MP being as accurate though, could have been that one has had probably several thousand rounds through it and a few different shooters that didn't take care of it, who knows. 

Anybody else try one of these M9A1's and how did you like it? I just purchased the new Combat Hanguns magazine with a full article on this fine weapon. So far I love it, I have had H&K, S&W, Springfield, Taurus, Sig and many Glocks including my duty Glock and I believe I like the Beretta the best.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

True... The M9 you used, and all military weapons, get that abuse.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 92FS, a 90-Two and 2 M9A1s... (1 is a extra carry gun, and one is a safe queen). Great guns. I have hogue grip panels on mine.

I plan to get the new 92A1 soon too. And, I want a regular M9.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, you will enjoy it. Safe shooting.


----------



## tpdoff (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, what the difference with the 92A1?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tpdoff said:


> Thanks guys, what the difference with the 92A1?


92A1 has the recoil pad in it like the 90-Two. It also comes with three 17 round mags, it has a rounded trigger guard, and the front sight is not built into the slide anymore.

I suspect that the M9A1 may eventually be discontinued in favor of the 92A1.


----------



## tpdoff (Apr 20, 2007)

Wonder if that is something the Marines have looked at since they seem to be the only ones that ordered the M9A1.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A Beretta brochure I have stated that only 3,000 M(A1s were ordered. I don't know if they have bought anymore since then.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats Tpdoff. Good weapon.

Shipwreck, not to derail this thread but how do you like your 90-Two compared to the classic? I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> Congrats Tpdoff. Good weapon.
> 
> Shipwreck, not to derail this thread but how do you like your 90-Two compared to the classic? I haven't heard much about them.


The gun is very very nice, except for 1 issue. I really like the looks of it, and some of the changes they have made.

However, I like rubber grips on all of my guns. And, there is no aftermarket grip for the 90-Two. Hogue slipon grips have those palm swells that I hate (the kind that go on polymer guns), and the Pachmeyr slip on grip is too thick. Unless I put an ugly innertube piece on the gun, there doesn't seem to be a good solution.

If not for this issue, I'd likely use it as a carry gun.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Ship. Bummer about the grips. Hopefully the stock setup will grow on you in time.


----------

